# Killer E2200 packet drop



## noble_barstool (May 17, 2016)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a Gigabyte z170mx mobo as kind of an impulse buy, looking for a OC friendly board. An unfortunate byproduct of this purchase, however, is that it came embedded with a killer e2200 ethernet (an atheros chipset). I thought this may be an issue, but after seeing it is supported via alc, I purchased anyways.

I am running 10.2 release. Ethernet is probed and an alc device is added, and I can ping external hosts. Good.

However, when I try to open ANY simultaneous connection, all but one drops. In other words, if I leave a running ping and make a curl request, either the curl request fails or a few of the pings return with no route. Naturally I cannot open a webpage in a browser due to async connections, etc.

Let me know what you guys think, I really am unsure of what to try.


Interesting update:
The output of dmesg is flooded with:


```
alc0: DMA write error! -- resetting
alc0: link state changed to DOWN
alc0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## noble_barstool (May 19, 2016)

I reached out to the dev of alc, and the dma error is a known issue for the killer chipset. I'm ordering 2 serial pci cards so that we can debug the issue (the dev does not have access to this chipset, as it usually ships embedded on the mobo.


----------

